# Problem uploading pics



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 24, 2022)

Uploading pics I get this error message:

The Upload failed because the fie could not be written to the Server..
The site Administrator will need to resolve this before any files can
be uploaded.

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 8, 2022)

I had this same problem as of late.....that and "too large"....how much cropping / shrinking can one do?


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 8, 2022)

It asked me to change my password to something with at least 8 characters so I did Snow White and the seven dwarves.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Dec 8, 2022)

just


Shawn said:


> I had this same problem as of late.....that and "too large"....how much cropping / shrinking can one do?


save the pic in a lower resolution.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 9, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> just
> 
> save the pic in a lower resolution.


Will try that next time. Thanks.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 29, 2022)

Is there a way to delete media? I tried and you can only move it to a different folder. I feel like there used to be an option to delete.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 6, 2023)

I am now getting the same error message when trying to upload pics.


----------

